# It's Snowing, so my Daughter Can't Wear her Boots (Ughh)



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

My daughter wears boots to school nearly every day.  Except when it snows, because she doesn't want to get them wet.  You can't make this stuff up.  It appears that the other girls at the bus stop are doing it the same way.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

hahaha Oh yes! My daughters are the same way. I was like, "wait a minute, aren't you "supposed" to wear boots when it snows? I mean isn't that the point?"  My 15 year old rolled her eyes at me and said, "these aren't snow boots Mom, we're talking UGGs here!" 
Whoa! My bad! lol

I feel your pain sir....=)


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, UGGs are no good in the snow especially if it's a wet snow. Sometimes teenagers (and all people) are so impractical.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I think UGGs were meant for people who live in CA not MN or MI.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Your daughter sounds like a realistic, practical young lady to me.  

I have two pair of lovely suede boots that I only wear in cold, DRY weather.   Today we are having rain, sleet and snow.  My suede boots are tucked safely in the closet until dry weather once again appears.  I'll wear either my Eddie Bauer snow boots or my wellies, but NOT my suede boots today.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ahhh, teenagers.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Don't they know that Ugg means ugly?  I don't get why anyone wears those things.  And now you're telling me they're impractical, too?  Wow.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I suppose I should be happy, especially since I paid for those UGGs!!!~ lol

She wont' wear her knock-off UGGs in wet weather either. Hmmmmm, I wonder what she did wear on her feet today?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I thougth Uggs were meant to be mocked and then burned.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

The only people who wear snow boots to our school are the teachers. (the ones over the age of about 40)  I have seen Uggs worn with shorts in the summer - not a good look in my opinion.


----------



## Ryl (Nov 25, 2010)

What's scary is that the reasoning kind of makes sense. *shaking head* Too funny! Here's hoping her feet didn't freeze today.


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

I probably shouldn't expose myself this way, BUT, I live in MN and own a pair of Uggs (sis gave them to me for Christmas a year ago) and I do wear them when it snows out (I also have an awesome pair of black zip-up furry boots from DSW that I wear in the snow).  I definitely sprayed them with protectant first but count me as one who actually thinks my Uggs are functional (they're so warm, why would I not wear them anytime it's freezing out).


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Although I do not own a pair of UGGs, I am not a big fan of their look at all. I am told however that they are REALLY comfortable on the foot. (which is why they are so popular I am assuming)

Kind of like crocs....ugly as sin (I do own a pair of these) but comfy, comfy, comfy! I will confess to mostly wearing those (crocs) around the house. My boyfriend detests them! lol


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

908tracy said:


> Although I do not own a pair of UGGs, I am not a big fan of their look at all. I am told however that they are REALLY comfortable on the foot. (which is why they are so popular I am assuming)
> 
> Kind of like crocs....ugly as sin (I do own a pair of these) but comfy, comfy, comfy! I will confess to mostly wearing those (crocs) around the house. My boyfriend detests them! lol


See, and I draw the line at crocs. LOLOLOLOL We all have our lines, right??


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Has anyone seen the line of boots at DSW called Baretraps?  Warm like Uggs, but more stylish.  I meant to ask for a pair for Christmas, but then there were these leather, up-to-the-knee boots marked down from $150 to $60 calling my name and... well, now I have a pair of awesome boots I've only worn once since Christmas.  Too much snow lately, you see.  Wouldn't want to get them wet.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

I wouldn't touch Uggs or Crocs, but I might be tempted by those shoes that have all the toes.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh no!   It continues when they're older?  I thought this was just something little girls did and grew out of.  Darn it!  My 7 year old has three pairs of 'fancy' books.  Leather ones, a suede pair and a zipped-up leather pair (remind me of riding boots).  Then she has 3 pairs of snow boots.  We won't go into how many pairs of sneakers or dress shoes she has, ugh!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

cargalmn said:


> See, and I draw the line at crocs. LOLOLOLOL We all have our lines, right??


LOL! I hear ya cargalmn!!! Like I said I only wear them around the house or with very long jeans. hahaha 

N.Gemini Sasson,
Bare traps are also very comfy I hear. I got 3 pairs of Rocket Dog sweater boots for Christmas and I am loving those!!! =)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Weeeellllll. . . . .if your child has too many pairs of shoes/boots, whose fault is that?    

When I was a kid I had 'play shoes' and 'school shoes'.  One pair each.  When I got a little older I was also allowed one pair of 'church shoes'.  Boots were the ugly overshoes with the metal clasps that went over your shoes.

Now I have rather more shoes than that . . . . including some short boots. . . . but I also have snow boots.  Today I wore them into work and carried in my regular shoes and changed at the office.  I left those shoes at the office when I came home. . . . .


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

UGGs work just fine in Central Texas.
We don't get any snow, and there is minimum rain. Plenty of high schoolers wear them to school.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Weeeellllll. . . . .if your child has too many pairs of shoes/boots, whose fault is that?


  It's not my fault! I blame my MIL (she had all boys - so I think she likes having a girlie granddaughter).


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

908tracy said:


> Bare traps are also very comfy I hear. I got 3 pairs of Rocket Dog sweater boots for Christmas and I am loving those!!! =)


Say what? I LURV Rocket Dogs!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

While I was in college I spent a long time dating a girl whose proudest possession was a genuine rabbit fur coat!  (she clearly was not PC, but Oklahoma often isn't!).  That was fine, and she did wear it when it was cold out, but she refused to wear it if there was the slightest probability of precipitation, even if it was very cold.  Still fine, since she had other warm coats.  BUT.....Sometimes the weather didn't act as predicted, and we went through all sorts of gyrations on several occasions when she was caught away from home and it was raining and she was wearing her rabbit coat!  We had to arrange things so that she didn't have to go outside.  Sometimes not so tough (I might walk to my car in the rain and drive it back through the traffic from a big event of some sort to get to a covered pull-through where she was waiting under cover), but a few times we ended up sitting and waiting a long, long time for the rain to stop.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Martel47 said:


> I wouldn't touch Uggs or Crocs, but I might be tempted by those shoes that have all the toes.


My friend has a pair of those. I guess they're supposed to be good for running or walking or something? They kind of creep me out. Very strange looking.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I live in upstate NY and wear my UGGS 3 out of 4 seasons. I've got the suede ones and another pair called classic Bomber. They're traditional leather and can get wet. They are the warmest things on the planet. It was -17 when I took my kids to school Monday am, but my feet were toasty warm, sans socks.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Say what? I LURV Rocket Dogs!


So do I N.Gemini, they are so comfy! I have a pair of Rocket Dog clogs as well for a couple of years and they still look great. Love me some Rocket Dogs!! =D


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

ah, this is priceless. :-D  Can't wait until my daughter gets to this age...


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Martel47 said:


> I wouldn't touch Uggs or Crocs, but I might be tempted by those shoes that have all the toes.


I'd have to put toe-shoes in the same burning pile as Uggs and Crocs. I'm more of a Sketchers, Doc Martin, Clarks kinda guy.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I wear my Uggs all the time.  They are so comfortable, I can hardly help myself.  when the weather turns warm, I put on my Mephisto sandals.  So I go from Uggs to sandals.  My Uggs are 7 years old, and my sandals are 5 years old.  (Ok, I bought a new pair of Uggs 3 years ago)
DD got those toe shoes for running in.  She loves them!

ETA:  Forgot to mention in the house I wear my LLBean sheepskin slippers.  Yeah, I'm into comfort......


----------

